

Windows Phone Error Message Tells Users To Insert CD And Restart Computer - interconnector
http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2013/01/12/this-is-the-funniest-windows-error-message-youve-ever-seen/?fromcat=all

======
jspaur
The guy was flashing his phone and ran into issues. Kinda cool to see it using
that much of the Windows code base (kernel and bootmanager atleast)

~~~
lostlogin
That's a way less severe issue as this would hardly be a problem for the
standard user then.

------
smilliken
Imagine the surprise of the author(s) of this boot loader that this code would
eventually be running on a cell phone.

------
jonemo
As so often when people tinker and hack, the guy who did this probably had no
anticipation about how the media and normal people will interpret this photo.

What sticks about this story is that Windows Phone will sometimes ask you - in
monospace white writing - for a CD to be inserted. This one photo might have
more negative marketing effect than any of their flashy Windows Phone ads on
TV can make up for.

~~~
untog
_This one photo might have more negative marketing effect than any of their
flashy Windows Phone ads on TV can make up for._

No-one outside of tech blogs cares about this photo.

------
JamesMcMinn
The users was loading custom ROMs onto their device, something went wrong, and
the phone displayed an error which it would otherwise never have shown.

Not really much of a story, more an opportunity to poke fun at Windows.

~~~
ericclemmons
That's really a shame. Similar to that story on how thieves stole only Apple
devices from a Microsoft campus. People love to pile on to Microsoft, but it
looks like, ever so slowly, since the Xbox launched there's some actual
ingenuity and design within the company that's finally pushing through their
old image. (If people would let it)

~~~
Shorel
The Windows RT-Only Store is as much bad publicity as any old tale about MS
mischief.

They could have created a Steam-like all-kind-of-Windows-Apps store and sell
Office, Adobe products, Autodesk products, Antivirus, development tools,
games, etc, all in one place, and blew that chance hard.

I hope Steam wins both in Windows and outside it (the Steam Box).

------
wluu
Essentially a non-issue. But it is a funny message to get :)

Here's the original tweet -
<https://twitter.com/rkkski/status/288956938778189824>

It's been known for quite a while that Windows Phone 8 actually utilises the
Windows NT kernel rather than the previous Windows CE based one, which was
used by Windows Phone 7.x and Windows Mobile etc.

I'd imagine this is just a case a generic error message (for this situation)
that was coded with the assumption by the original developer(s) that it would
always be a desktop based product.

Also, check out Windows running on ARM photos in this old blog post -
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/b8/archive/2012/02/09/building-
windo...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/b8/archive/2012/02/09/building-windows-for-
the-arm-processor-architecture.aspx)

------
xorgar831
Step number 2 is especially helpful:

2\. Choose your language settings, and then click "Next."

Unix had a funny "not a typewriter" error message that eventually ended up in
an Apple OS: <http://support.apple.com/kb/TA31349>

~~~
udp
I've also had an error message along the lines of "cannot read from tape" when
using tar(1) in OS X.

~~~
SoftwareMaven
Well, tar is the Tape ARchiver, so that makes more sense. It just happens that
everything is a file in unix, whether it's a file or a tape driver.

------
mtgx
The blue screen of death jokes for Windows phones have suddenly turned into
reality.

~~~
vy8vWJlco
I sincerely hope the ones about heart monitors don't come true too.

~~~
meaty
Actually a certain "critical care" Welch Allyn device magically got a switch
from Windows CE to VxWorks a few years ago after some "incidents" apparently.

I can't cite anything to prove this other than I know someone who worked for
an agency who rented their kit out and it was gradually "upgraded" due to
reliability problems.

